# Hedgie doesn't run on wheel?



## Riggs&Amy (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey all,
I've had my hedgie, Rigsby, for about a month now. I've noticed that he never runs on his wheel, is this normal? If not what can I do to help? I get him out almost every day and he runs around for an hour at least. He eats really well and drinks well. Any advice?
Thanks,
Amy


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! If I didn't catch you when you first posted for my traditional forum welcome-gift, this is a really lovely care-guide for hedgehogs.

What's his heating situation? What's his lighting situation?

Does his cage get ANY light at night? From night-lights, street-lights, full moon, computer monitors...

Some hedgehogs are picky about the tilt of the wheel; try angling it backwards or forwards to see if he likes it better.

Are his nails long? My little guy boycotts running if I go too long between manicures (and then puts up a fuss when I try to trim his nails; such a diva!)


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

How can you tell he's not running? For example, I can tell when my hedgehog runs because her litter paws leave residue on the wheel and so when she runs only a few minutes, I see individual paw prints but when she runs for a long time she leaves caked and smooshed debris and poo. I know when she doesn't run at all when her wheel is spotless. Some people say that their hedgies don't make messes when they run so they can't tell if they are using the wheel, since hedgehogs sometimes run only in the hours when their owner is asleep, like mine.

Mine partially the same problem as yours though, in that she does run, but not every night even though she is well-heated, doesn't appear sick and I am constantly trimming her nails, and it is worrisome!


----------

